# Green Card Lottery



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just applied for the 2012 Green Card Lottery... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Same here! Good luck.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck to you both


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Good luck to you both


What are the chances of winning?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

coyne20 said:


> What are the chances of winning?


Depends where you are from because they allocate visa's dependant on region and past immigration

Unfortunately the UK is not eligible, I was born in an eligible country and so claimed that. Asia has 0.58% chance apparently. Small, but better than winning the lottery at least!

Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Depends where you are from because they allocate visa's dependant on region and past immigration
> 
> Unfortunately the UK is not eligible, I was born in an eligible country and so claimed that. Asia has 0.58% chance apparently. Small, but better than winning the lottery at least!
> 
> Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I was born in N.Ireland. Are they legible?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

coyne20 said:


> I was born in N.Ireland. Are they legible?



Yes I'm pretty sure they are. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

coyne20 said:


> I was born in N.Ireland. Are they legible?


Looks like they are, unfortunately you just missed this year lottery, closed just a few days a go 

Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck to all those who applied! How long with it take to get the results?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

The results will be announced in May, so a bit of a wait! They no longer send letters, you need to check back on their website with the reference number they gave you when you applied.

Good luck all.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JimJams said:


> The results will be announced in May, so a bit of a wait! They no longer send letters, you need to check back on their website with the reference number they gave you when you applied.
> 
> Good luck all.


Thinking back, it's all changed!

When I did it, you applied by mail and there wasn't even a form to apply -- you just typed/wrote the information on a blank sheet of paper using the instructions to guide you. The instruction for the mailing envelope were particularly precise if I remember rightly. Being drawn was announced by a letter and packet of forms in the post.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Thinking back, it's all changed!
> 
> When I did it, you applied by mail and there wasn't even a form to apply -- you just typed/wrote the information on a blank sheet of paper using the instructions to guide you. The instruction for the mailing envelope were particularly precise if I remember rightly. Being drawn was announced by a letter and packet of forms in the post.


Yup, this is the first year, afaik, where they have gone completely electronic. They had issues with people not receiving letters or big delays in mail system in rural areas and 3rd world countries. Plus this has got to save a few $$$ to administer. They've also changed the name to E-DV, lol.


----------



## Stili (Nov 20, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Thinking back, it's all changed!
> 
> When I did it, you applied by mail and there wasn't even a form to apply -- you just typed/wrote the information on a blank sheet of paper using the instructions to guide you. The instruction for the mailing envelope were particularly precise if I remember rightly. Being drawn was announced by a letter and packet of forms in the post.


FATBRIT, what year is that with the paper mail application?
Actualy i applied for 6th year for the green card lottery and i was hoping that its time for me to win already.  I am curious if somebody knows some people that have applied for green card more than 10 years and still haven't won?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Stili said:


> FATBRIT, what year is that with the paper mail application?
> Actualy i applied for 6th year for the green card lottery and i was hoping that its time for me to win already.  I am curious if somebody knows some people that have applied for green card more than 10 years and still haven't won?


Afraid I was drawn on the first time. Only applied as a joke for DV2000. So the original application was in 1999.

The odds are around 1 in 50


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I know one person that has won, about 8-9years ago. I only found out this time last year that I could apply since it was based on country of birth, and looking at the statistics I think my country may come off the list next year... so hopefully first tie lucky!

What country did you claim Fatbrit, assuming you're from the UK too...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JimJams said:


> I know one person that has won, about 8-9years ago. I only found out this time last year that I could apply since it was based on country of birth, and looking at the statistics I think my country may come off the list next year... so hopefully first tie lucky!
> 
> What country did you claim Fatbrit, assuming you're from the UK too...


Yep, I'm UK. But I claimed my then spouse's birth place -- Slovakia. Processed the paperwork in Prague since US embassy in Bratislava doesn't (or at least didn't at that time -- dunno now) do immigrant visas.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I know a few people who had won at different years coming from different countries. I think the odds really depend on where you come from.


----------



## Stili (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah you are right about that it depends of what country you are.Well i am from Bulgaria and there are about 1000 (don't know the exact number) green cards for bulgarians. Not a small quota but still it needs a lot of luck to win.
I was in US in Atlanta GA 6 years ago on a J1 visa and i loved it, but i left thinking that ill have another chance to go back and i am still waiting for a good leagal opportunity to go back there. 
I think the economic crisis messed up everything!It became difficult to find a job offer to anywhere.
lane:


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quick question, is the US the only country that does a lottery?


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

what is about africa country and the chance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nat21 said:


> Quick question, is the US the only country that does a lottery?


If any other country does a lottery, I've never heard of it. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> If any other country does a lottery, I've never heard of it.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Wishful thinking on my part, oh well. Thanks Bev.


----------

